# low light red plants?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Red Tiger Lotus and Ludwigia sp. Red come to mind, and I know both can live and grow under low light. Some crypts also have some color to them that they can retain in low light.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

Won't the red ludwigia lose it's red and revert to green under low light? it's ludwigia repens right?

What about rotala indica (or rotundifolia) in low light? Will it stay red?

Thank you, Michel.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Dwarf lilies


----------



## Steve106 (Apr 12, 2012)

i have ludwigia repens now and only the top couple leaves show any color...just not enough light for them....i am running 2X38watt t5ho on a 36inch 30 gallon tank. the lights are only about 4 inches from the water.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

micheljq said:


> Hello,
> 
> Won't the red ludwigia lose it's red and revert to green under low light? it's ludwigia repens right?
> 
> ...


sort of, the upper leaves will be an olive color, and the bottom will be a pinkish redish color.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Ludwigia sp. Red is NOT Ludwigia repens, but is a variation of a different ludwigia (I forget which one exactly off the top of my head).

I've never kept it in low tech, but from what I've seen from others on here, it will stay redish, maybe not super bright blood red, but a red with some green in it but still noticeably red.

Rotala rotundifolia doesn't really get red for me to begin with, colorata and other variations of it get red for me, but the base plant likes being green a whole bunch.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia' is staying reddish in my low light tech. Plus I like the purplish undersides. However, it doesn't seem to be growing right now .. it's not dying just not growing.

Edit: My Ludwigia repens has different colors as it gets closer to the light. Bottom is green, then lighter green, then yellowish, then pale reddish. I really like the effect.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

micheljq said:


> Hello,
> 
> Won't the red ludwigia lose it's red and revert to green under low light? it's ludwigia repens right?
> 
> ...


R Rotundifolia tops would show a little bit of red color in highlight but most of the time they stay green.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nymphaea sp.s except the green tiger lotus and nymphaea micrantha will keep a copper to red shade. Thay each have their own pattern and unique shape, to add... they also flower in an aquarium


----------

